# iTunes won't add Anything to it's Library



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

A few days ago I turned on Filevault and ever since then anytime I try to add any form of audio or video to iTunes it just won't add it, absolutely nothing happens! I can't seem to figure out why this is happening, could it be due to Filevault? Any suggestions would be greatly apreciated!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

FileVault does absolutely nothing at all, so go ahead and disable it.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

That's what I plan on doing if no1 can give me a better alternative to fix my problem. Filevault would be a pain to dissable because most of my hard drive is full so I would have to transfer a whole bunch of stuff over to and external drive in order to turn Filevault off.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

What steps are you taking to add content to iTunes? Drag-and-drop, File->Add, double-clicking?

Do you have the _"Copy files to iTunes Music folder when adding to library"_ option turned ON in your iTunes preferences, and is your iTunes Music folder located in your home directory (and therefore part of your File Vault)?

Regardless, I found that File Vault created more problems than it really solved for me, so I never really used to any great extent either. I wouldn't be surprised if it's getting in the way in this case. I'm with Lars in that turning it off is probably the better option regardless.

I just use a separate disk image to encrypt my specifically confidential stuff separately. File Vault is too much of a nuisance, and I really have no need to encrypt my _entire_ home folder.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

greensuperman32 said:


> That's what I plan on doing if no1 can give me a better alternative to fix my problem. Filevault would be a pain to dissable because most of my hard drive is full so I would have to transfer a whole bunch of stuff over to and external drive in order to turn Filevault off.


I will second the oopinion that FileVault is a roayal pain ...

For me a better solution than FileVault was to use Disk Utility to create an encrypted disk image. Anything I want to protect is stored on that disk image. Every thing else runs the way it should. Really easy to back up the encrypted stuff to a thumb drive that stays with me. That way if the computer is stolen or destroyed the most important files are in my possession.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Additionally, there's a neat little utility I discovered during the MacSanta promotion called Knox that will assist in managing multiple encrypted vaults (which are basically just disk images).

Probably not a big deal if you're only going to keep a single encrypted vault, but it can be useful if you wanted to manage several different vaults for different projects.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks guys I guess I'll just disable FileVault.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> ... to use Disk Utility to create an encrypted disk image.


I forgot to mention the obvious. Be sure the "add password to keychain" box is disabled. Seems to me that an encrypted file is no longer protected if the password is in the keychain


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

....unless you lock your Keychain all the time when you're not using it.

However, in principle I completely agree.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok so i disabled FileVault and i'm still having the same problem!


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Back to the earlier question, then.... What steps are you taking to add content to iTunes? Drag-and-drop, File->Add, double-clicking?

Do you have the "Copy files to iTunes Music folder when adding to library" option turned ON in your iTunes preferences, and is your iTunes Music folder located in your home directory?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have tried every possible way of adding music to iTunes, none work. Yes it copies files to the iTunes music folder which is located in the music folder in the home directory.


----------



## iTony (Apr 22, 2003)

Did you check your permission for the Music folder (aka iTunes library)?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

yupp, the permissions are exactly as they should be


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

greensuperman32 said:


> I have tried every possible way of adding music to iTunes, none work. Yes it copies files to the iTunes music folder which is located in the music folder in the home directory.


Have you tried creating a new user profile to see if the problem is isolated to the user or system wide?


----------

